# red belly pacu



## Xenocobra (Sep 6, 2003)

what kind is this pacu


----------



## Xenocobra (Sep 6, 2003)

i found it at petstore in VA did not think they carried pacu


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

bad pic but it looks like a red belly pacu
word of advice get rid of it now while it is still small


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

yeah cause if you keep it youre gonna need to ugrade to a 260 gallon plus for just that one fish!


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

yep definitely looks like a pacu.


----------



## Xenocobra (Sep 6, 2003)

thanks for the help


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

feed it


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

THOSE ARE NICE FISH...IF YOU WANT IT, KEEP IT!!!!!


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

vlahos said:


> THOSE ARE NICE FISH...IF YOU WANT IT, KEEP IT!!!!!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Death in # said:


> bad pic but it looks like a red belly pacu
> word of advice get rid of it now while it is still small :nod:


 Sound advice.

Close but no cigar _Moved_


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

pacu are one of the worst fish a person could own, get rid of yours right away, they are timid skittish noncarnivorous and very VERY ugly


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

Im thinking about growing a pacu out to make a vid How long will it take to grow one to 10-12 inches


----------



## Zuri (Jun 23, 2003)

Go buy one. I see them for $30 for an 11-12 incher at a pet store in Cincinnati all the time.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

v4p0r said:


> Im thinking about growing a pacu out to make a vid How long will it take to grow one to 10-12 inches


 they grow roughly 1.5"-2" a month


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Dang, they grow fast!


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Where in VA are u located


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

Pacus are great fish IMO........

......they go well with some garlic and lemon on top.:nod:


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

accr that IP reader is mad


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> accr that IP reader is mad










but its wrong thats not my ip address


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

your right, i just checked myself, it got the ISP right but the IP is way off


----------



## mmmike247 (Jul 22, 2003)

yep red belly


----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

30 for a 11-12 incher?...isnt that kinda expensive for a pacu?...you could use that money to get an adult red belly piranha


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

$30 for a fuckin pacu??? ROFL







I'd rather pay $30 for a lemon tetra








to the lfs that's pulling that sh*t


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> your right, i just checked myself, it got the ISP right but the IP is way off










i think its a fake


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

2 years i had it, 18 inches. I got the jawbone, it's teeth look like a small childs teeth


----------

